# Stallion fencing



## greentree

I don't have any pictures, but my stallion has about an acre, with a 12X24 closable run-in shed. The fencing is 2 X 4 high-tensile mesh wire, topped with high tensile hot wire. We have all the pastures in the same wire/hot wire. 

In Texas, he had a welded pipe rail fence, with the same mesh wire. I had to have a low hot wire to keep him from rubbing his mane on the bottom of the wire. His pen was about 1/2 the size it is now. 

Nancy


----------



## stevenson

you need to see what the laws in your state require, and if your homeowners or liability ins covers your property if you have a stallion. My ins states i would be cancelled.
The county law here is a 6' tall pen PIPE post with 4 rails.


----------



## dbarabians

I had no problems with my insurance agent because I own stallions or horses. They were concerned about the dogs I owned.
My stallions pens are made of 6 foot metal pipes. I am having 7 foot panels made for Cassius . He should stand at or over 16 hands. Shalom


----------



## Saddlebag

A horse needs enough room to run to be able to out run dogs that may try to chase him.


----------



## JCnGrace

Mine was behind the same fence the rest of the horses used. 4 strand electrified high tensile with a single wire going over the top of his gates since the mares could get right next to his fence. Quite honestly the fence was off more than it was on but he was a very calm and easy going stallion. During the day he had access to 2 corrals totaling maybe 1/2 of an acre plus his stall. At night the girls went onto their small pasture and he got let out on the big one (23 acres) and could still get in his corral and stall.


----------



## stevenson

i wish California had more equine friendly insurance co's.


----------



## dbarabians

I am very grateful that I live in Texas. It is very hard to sue anyone for injuries due to livestock here. In fact almost impossible. I have no restrictions about owning stallions or laws telling me what type of fence I must have. Shalom


----------



## PaintHorseMares

roanypony said:


> I'm considering purchasing a stallion that I've wanted for three years now. I would like to see photos of your stud pens. I would like to know how much room your stud has to roam and what you believe is the safest fencing for a stud. Thanks in advance.


If you have mares, I suggest a double fence between them, separated by a small distance (e.g. 6'). In my experience having mares, with a stallion around, the biggest problem is keeping mares out, not keeping the stallion in. The stallions tend to run the fence line like crazy, but many mares will do their best to back into a fence and break it.


----------



## roanypony

We have one mare and two geldings. Ideally, I'd like to have a marble placed in my mare after she foals this month to keep her from coming back into heat IF I decide to purchase him. He is a very gentle boy with a kind demeanor and a very docile attitude. Ideally I would like to be able to allow him to be with the other horses or at least have one other equine friend. Call me a sucker but I don't feel a stallion should really HAVE to be seperated from others his entire life, do you?

Does anyone on here have hardwood fencing for their stallion? Im thinking hardwood with a hot high tensile line running along the upper inside perimeter of the hardwood fencing.


----------



## GreySorrel

The marble method for a mare may or may not work, I read that it is more common for them to shed the marble than keep it. 

Yes, a stallion should be worked, he should be treated like a horse with the owner ALWAYS keeping in mind what they are working with as they are also breeding animals. Why not, if you like this stallion, have him gelded?


----------



## roanypony

I wont geld him if I purchase him do to the fact that a couple bloodlines he carries are hard to find in this area as well as well known and sought after. He's got a magnificent brain, he's a beautiful color and he's a nice size with great conformation. He was bred with intentions of keeping him a stud for later in his life. 
He does have one very sad downfall which im going to have a Vet xray and access. If I cant run him through the barrel pattern or pole pattern due to an old injury he sustained as a youngster I wont buy him.


----------



## rbarlo32

This is the kind of fencing my boys are kept in, however they are shetlands ponies and the tallest is around 39" and for most of the the year they are no where near any mare. It is mostly stock fencing with a line of barbed wire on the top, but the time fence is just single strands of wire with a line of barbed wire on top and since then my neighbours have put up 2 strands of barbed wire on our side of the fence part way up to stop them rubbing, I wasn't impressed because when I had the girls up there one of them got a huge scratch along her side. The boys have 18 aches though it is really poor grazing for the 4 of them,


----------

